# Altima Timing



## bmxking192 (May 18, 2010)

so heres my deal, 
I was driving one day on the highway when i lost complete engine power, my first reaction was a blown headgasket, or a bad fuel pump seeing as the motors got 197k on it. So anyways after getting home from a tow, i get to work, fuel pumps good, head gasket seems good. i plug in my obd 2 reader, its reading catalyst effeciency below threshold, i already knew about that cuz of my shot o2 sensors, under pending codes its reading knock sensor malfunction and a misfire in cylinder 1, so i research the knock sensor and find that it would only retard or advance the timing not cuase the engine to not run. When i crank the engine it turns over and wont start, i checked compression, its good in all cylinders, so im leaving it down to a timing issue, fuels good, sparks good, compressions good, im stumped becuase it wont run and as far as my knowlege a knock sensor wouldnt cuase it to not start. Anyone with advice let me know please anythings helpful at this point.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

are your cams turning?
if they are - and they should be, check your distributor for oil under the black cover under the rotor.


----------



## bmxking192 (May 18, 2010)

cams are turning just as they should, took the valve cover off everything seems alright timing chains all good, distributor is good no oil under the cover, however when im cranking the engine it will occasional stop the cams, crank, and pistons will be turning then it hesitates for a second and then starts cranking again without me ever backing the key off the ignition. i think this is just the starter hesitating i don't feel like the pistons are knocking or the valves at all because with the plugs out under no compression it will turn over all day with no problems...im stumped let me know if u need any clarification about what i said i tried to explain it the best i could.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you said fuel pump is good - what about the fuel filter?


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

i agree with above fuel filter every 60000 miles,probably full blocked,takes 10 minutes very easy,i changed mine at 125000 and my car instantly ran better,my cap leaks oil for 2 years from distributor,so its probably not that,is distributor cap and rotor old?


----------



## bmxking192 (May 18, 2010)

i replaced the fuel filter a couple months ago so it should be good and my rotors not bad beside the fact the cars got alot of mines but if the rotor was that bad wouldnt the plugs not be getting a healthy spark?


----------

